# What's your favorite Bible story, and why?



## Jack K (Jun 16, 2014)

I realize this might be an impossible question to answer. Isn't every part of the Bible equally wonderful? Yet, as I contemplated this I realized I do have some favorites, including the answer I give in the following link. It isn't a Bible story most people would guess might be a favorite.

What's Your Favorite Bible Story? | Gospel Teacher

Anyway, read the article if you want to learn my favorite. And I'm interested in hearing about yours. I think this sort of thing helps us learn about each other and develop an appreciation for parts of the Bible we may have overlooked.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 16, 2014)

Indeed, an impossible question. But I go with the first one that came to mind. Jonathan and his armorbearer in 1 Samuel 14.

I love the simple and direct faithfulness of both:



> 1Sa 14:6 And Jonathan said to the young man that bare his armour, Come, and let us go over unto the garrison of these uncircumcised: it may be that the LORD will work for us: for there is no restraint to the LORD to save by many or by few.
> 1Sa 14:7 And his armourbearer said unto him, Do all that is in thine heart: turn thee; behold, I am with thee according to thy heart.


----------



## hammondjones (Jun 16, 2014)

Tough question, but I do love this:



> But Isaac spoke to Abraham his father and said, “My father!”
> And he said, “Here I am, my son.”
> Then he said, “Look, the fire and the wood, but where is the lamb for a burnt offering?”
> And Abraham said, “My son, God will provide for Himself the lamb for a burnt offering.”
> So the two of them went together.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 16, 2014)

Like the others who have posted I suppose there are many, but, the first one that came to mind what the story of the two disciples on the road to Emmaus.

"28 And they drew nigh unto the village, whither they went: and he made as though he would have gone further. 29 But they constrained him, saying, Abide with us: for it is toward evening, and the day is far spent. And he went in to tarry with them. 30 And it came to pass, as he sat at meat with them, he took bread, and blessed it, and brake, and gave to them. 31 And their eyes were opened, and they knew him; and he vanished out of their sight. 32 And they said one to another, Did not our heart burn within us, while he talked with us by the way, and while he opened to us the scriptures?" (Luke 24)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 16, 2014)

Ruth---I love the themes of a kinsman-redeemer, foreigners taken/grafted in, Boaz's mercy, and her connection to Jesus' genealogy.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 16, 2014)

The life of Joseph is definitely one of my favorite, particularly his encounters with his brothers while in Egypt.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 16, 2014)

Jonathan and his armorbearer is an account dear to me, as is the record of beloved Ruth and Boaz, and all of those already mentioned make the water stand. But I guess I always go back to David saying this as he stood a child against a giant:


> 1Sa 17:45-47 Then said David to the Philistine, Thou comest to me with a sword, and with a spear, and with a shield: but I come to thee in the name of the LORD of hosts, the God of the armies of Israel, whom thou hast defied. (46) This day will the LORD deliver thee into mine hand; and I will smite thee, and take thine head from thee; and I will give the carcases of the host of the Philistines this day unto the fowls of the air, and to the wild beasts of the earth; that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel. (47) And all this assembly shall know that the LORD saveth not with sword and spear: for the battle is the LORD'S, and he will give you into our hands.


There is faith and faithfulness...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 16, 2014)

1. Ehud (There is more than one side to living under tyrants)
2. Jael (see above)
3. Ruth and Boaz (I always thought the romance there would cause baptist youth ministers to freak out)
4. Jonathan/Armorbearer (goes beastmode on the Philistines).


----------



## Frosty (Jun 16, 2014)

Joseph. The struggle with his brothers. His time in jail. His saving his family from the famine. 

They planned it for evil, but God used it for good. 

All in all a great picture of our Savior.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the ones mentioned, especially Joseph, but also Daniel (and his friends). His prayer in Daniel 9 is a most moving prayer of repentance. May it become ours as we seek renewal.

And so many in the gospel accounts, the woman at the well (John 4) being a particular favorite. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2014)

Elisha's prayer to open the eyes to see the surrounding Angelic army.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Rhoda failing to open the door out of gladness.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 17, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Elisha's prayer to open the eyes to see the surrounding Angelic army.



I love to preach on that passage. How we need to walk by faith and not by sight!

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2014)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Elisha's prayer to open the eyes to see the surrounding Angelic army.
> ...



My congregation is probably tired of hearing about that story. I use it as a sermon illustration all the time.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not sure about my favorite story--so many good ones. The Transfiguration maybe, but then, my pastor just preached on that one, and my favorite one is often the one that I heard most recently.

But I know my youngest daughter's favorite Bible story--Balaam, because there is a talking donkey. She's eight and she thinks you just can't top a talking donkey, especially when Balaam is so upset that he just answers the donkey... like it happens every day.


----------



## steelbender (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey all, 

One of my favorite stories is in Chronicles 18. God seems to have called a Donald Trump style board room meeting in heaven, intending to kill Ahab. 

“Therefore hear the word of the Lord: I saw the Lord sitting on his throne, and all the host of heaven standing on his right hand and on his left. 19 And the Lord said, ‘Who will entice Ahab the king of Israel, that he may go up and fall at Ramoth-gilead?’ And one said one thing, and another said another. 20 Then a spirit came forward and stood before the Lord, saying, ‘I will entice him.’ And the Lord said to him, ‘By what means?’ 21 And he said, ‘I will go out, and will be a lying spirit in the mouth of all his prophets.’ And he said, ‘You are to entice him, and you shall succeed; go out and do so.’​
It show such a different/strange view of God and how he interacts with us. Really surprising the first time I read it.


----------



## The Baptist (Jun 17, 2014)

Jesus, raising Lazarus from the dead.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 17, 2014)

LeeD said:


> The life of Joseph is definitely one of my favorite, particularly his encounters with his brothers while in Egypt.



I second this.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 17, 2014)

The woman at the well was the second one that came to my mind. She reminds me of someone very dear to me.


----------



## Brandt (Jun 17, 2014)

David's life. When I was a boy, I loved the story of David, and not just David and Goliath. When we would play superheroes in school, everybody wanted to be Batman, Spiderman, etc., but I wanted to be Kind David, with my trusty slingshot. Years later though, I found out about his adultery and murder, and I became very disenchanted with David, and it wasn't until I saw my own sin that I came back to the life of David. By the way, if you like indie rock music at all, take a listen to Michael Knott's CD, The Life of David.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jun 18, 2014)

For whatever reason, I really enjoy Jesus' interaction with the Jews in John 8:31-59:


> 31 So Jesus was saying to those Jews who had believed Him, “If you continue in My word, then you are truly disciples of Mine; 32 and you will know the truth, and the truth will make you free.” 33 They answered Him, “We are Abraham’s descendants and have never yet been enslaved to anyone; how is it that You say, ‘You will become free’?”
> 
> 34 Jesus answered them, “Truly, truly, I say to you, everyone who commits sin is the slave of sin. 35 The slave does not remain in the house forever; the son does remain forever. 36 So if the Son makes you free, you will be free indeed. 37 I know that you are Abraham’s descendants; yet you seek to kill Me, because My word has no place in you. 38 I speak the things which I have seen with My Father; therefore you also do the things which you heard from your father.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 18, 2014)

Michael:

I do as well. All of Jesus' encounters in that book are quite remarkable.

John has such an incomparable immediacy, clarity, simplicity, and profundity about it. There's nothing like it in all the world. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Free Christian (Jun 18, 2014)

Job. For all he lost he still loved God.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 19, 2014)

I gave a link, but I ought to just tell you mine too... it's David and Mephibosheth.

David's over-the-top kindness toward an orphan and potential enemy helps me see Christ's love for me. Then the end of the story, where Mephibosheth's devotion to David is revealed after David fled from Absalom, completes the picture. Those who know the merciful love of the King will love the King back.


----------



## jambo (Jun 19, 2014)

I am almost reluctant to pick a favourite bible story as it implies there are some stories you don't like as much. I'm duress met contributors feel the same but I understand what Jack means.

I never fail to marvel at the workings of providence in the book of Esther. As has been said above I love the book of Ruth and the interest God has in the lives and deeds of ordinary individuals. The lives of both Elijah and Elisha always challenge and encourage me whilst the whole book of Acts thrills me as I see the power of the gospel at work.


----------



## Angela A (Jun 20, 2014)

I have many. But the one I am always going back to is David. Maybe because if my own faults/failures. David messed up quite a bit yet God calls him "a man after God's own heart" not because he was perfect but because he knew he wasn't and he had a repentant heart. Quick to admit his sins and turn from them


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 21, 2014)

Jack K said:


> I gave a link, but I ought to just tell you mine too... it's David and Mephibosheth.
> 
> David's over-the-top kindness toward an orphan and potential enemy helps me see Christ's love for me. Then the end of the story, where Mephibosheth's devotion to David is revealed after David fled from Absalom, completes the picture. Those who know the merciful love of the King will love the King back.


Amen, Jack. I identify much with that lame orphan.

And this stands out:


> 2Ki 2:8-16 And Elijah took his mantle, and wrapped it together, and smote the waters, and they were divided hither and thither, so that they two went over on dry ground. (9) And it came to pass, when they were gone over, that Elijah said unto Elisha, Ask what I shall do for thee, before I be taken away from thee. And Elisha said, I pray thee, let a double portion of thy spirit be upon me. (10) And he said, Thou hast asked a hard thing: nevertheless, if thou see me when I am taken from thee, it shall be so unto thee; but if not, it shall not be so. (11) And it came to pass, as they still went on, and talked, that, behold, there appeared a chariot of fire, and horses of fire, and parted them both asunder; and Elijah went up by a whirlwind into heaven. (12) And Elisha saw it, and he cried, My father, my father, the chariot of Israel, and the horsemen thereof. And he saw him no more: and he took hold of his own clothes, and rent them in two pieces. (13) He took up also the mantle of Elijah that fell from him, and went back, and stood by the bank of Jordan; (14) And he took the mantle of Elijah that fell from him, and smote the waters, and said, Where is the LORD God of Elijah? and when he also had smitten the waters, they parted hither and thither: and Elisha went over. (15) And when the sons of the prophets which were to view at Jericho saw him, they said, The spirit of Elijah doth rest on Elisha. And they came to meet him, and bowed themselves to the ground before him. (16) And they said unto him, Behold now, there be with thy servants fifty strong men; let them go, we pray thee, and seek thy master: lest peradventure the Spirit of the LORD hath taken him up, and cast him upon some mountain, or into some valley. And he said, Ye shall not send.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 21, 2014)

Will also share my "runner-up": Elijah & God doin' WORK on Mt. Carmel. Such an intense picture of God's sovereignty and holiness.


----------

